# Social Category > General Chat Forum >  S Korea seizes pills made from dead babies

## Petrichor

I have no words for this.....

http://www.iol.co.za/news/world/s-ko...bies-1.1290736

----------


## Citizen X

Yes, very disturbing! Who would consume such capsules and why would they consume such capsule?

----------

